# R.i.p Tweaks



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well this move has sucked complete ass now. I tried to transport Tweaks last night to Edmonton. He seemed to handle the intial capture well and put him in a ten gallon. Loaded up the last of my sh*t and drove to Edmonton. Just about to the city limits and I heard him ramming the top of the container. I tried to hurry but total time in transit was about 2.5 hours. When I loaded him into a divided tank at my buddies he wasn't doing so good. About after another hour he was gone. I think I should have sedated him but totally slipped my mind and running all over hell and high water trying to get things done. I feel like sh*t and for the first time in two years I'm piranha less. This loss is by far the worst of all and I think I'm f*cking done with the hobby for awhile.








good buddy....my bad you never made it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss rnr, came at a hectic time in your life too.....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate ...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Im more pissed at myself than anything right now. I should have known f*cking better than to try a long transport without sedation. f*cking noob mistake!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear RnR, Tweaks was an amazing fish, and one of the few respected Mannies around in the hobby.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...Sorry to hear that Jesse!...but don't be too hard on yourself, man!..I've transported piranhas at longer distances (and I *NEVER* used sedation)...It was not a noob mistake, just pure fuckin' bad luck!...







...It's also one of the very reasons why I don't want to travel more than 3 hrs with a piranha (my personal limit) but like I said, I needed to do it out of necessity in the past.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

R.I.P Tweaks


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry to hear about this man, don't let it make you leave the hobby though


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn Jesse, sorry to hear for your loss.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I don t know what to say man..so sorry for your loss..







tweaks...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That sucks man, hopefully the rest of your move nets some better results.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man... it's always sad when a long time partner pass away... Hope to get you back in the hobby soon...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry to here


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh no ! That sucks man... rip to the little guy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TRIG said:


> sorry to hear about this man, don't let it make you leave the hobby though


I wouldn't say completely or for good but the foreseeable future most def. This is the crappiest feeling man, after getting a callback from a buddy who happened to have a tank after searching two weeks. I thought this would have been a run of good luck. I am trying to figure what went wrong but with everything else going on and the fact is he was my favorite of all time this sucks. This was the nail in the coffin for me, lost three Serras in one year due to neglect on my part the way I see it. I'm not going to rush into anything anytime soon cause I ain't turning into something I despise when it comes to these fish. That would be a half assed keeper/hobbyist and that's what I'm feeling like. Not a pity party and know how it is but that ain't how it feel.

Thanks everyone. This ones hard,I appreciate it.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

R.I.P

What method did you use to try to transport him?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trapped with a five gallon, transported in ten gallon. Tank water/ stable temp(dropped from 82 to 70 during trip)/. Total time round 2.5 hours from capture to transfer I figure. I know he was pissed going into the ten but thought he would settle down. Transfer tank had good params and was 78. He couldn't have lasted more than a hour and a half.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Trapped with a five gallon, transported in ten gallon. Tank water/ stable temp(dropped from 82 to 70 during trip)/. Total time round 2.5 hours from capture to transfer I figure. I know he was pissed going into the ten but thought he would settle down. Transfer tank had good params and was 78. He couldn't have lasted more than a hour and a half.


That sucks...sounds like it had more to do with the spazzing out than anything. I don't know that I would have sedated for that length of a trip.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha Guru said:


> I don't know that I would have sedated for that length of a trip.


I wouldn't of either.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for your loss man


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

When I got my geryi, it took me 6 hours to drive it home with only a heater and an airstone to circulate the water a little bit, put in a closed 15 litres cooling box.
I know mannies are a lot more sensitive to the water, but a 2.5 hours drive would have been something most of us wouldn't have considered a problem I guess.

Though it may feel different to you, I wouldn't consider it neglect... just bad luck with a method of transport most of us would have used.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im so sorry rnr







i remember when you first got tweak, real shame to have lost him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks man, it still sucks and again I'm put of the hobby for awhile I think.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Lost a shoal a while back took six months to get back into the hobby....blame it on rescuing a Rohm from a crappy 10 gallon in a local fish store who at 4 inches has a planted 75 gallon to his self now. Get back on the horse when your ready. No matter how long I have tried I always go back to these fish good luck.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh I'm sure I'm going to own a piranha again just not until I'm damn good and ready.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Jesse i feel for you bro , if you were closer i would set you up with a new P. We have all gone through this problems , sometimes it is better i believe to sedate your large fish before a move.

Best of luck bud
Peace


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel man, I lost my MAC last Saturday due to stupidity. He was my first and only Piranha and I F*ed up the water and lost him after 7+ years. It sucks man and I feel like absolute sh!t, but I love this hobby and Piranhas so I'm going to get back into it.

Keep your head up man... These things happen but there is nothing you can do, just learn from It


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...still is very saddening to think about for me. I can't understand how a f*cking fish meant so much but it did and I miss him. Hopefully one day I will get another one and this time it will be in a bought house so I don't ever have to move him again!
Appreciate all the kind words guys!


----------

